# K3b CD/DVD burner



## dhenzler (Feb 14, 2018)

K3b CD/DVD burner doesn't recognize any CD/DVD devices.  Altough when I insert a blank DVD a screen pops up asking me what I'd like to do with it....

As well Brasero doesn't recognize any...

Please fix this ?


----------



## shepper (Feb 14, 2018)

Between printing and cd/dvd burning, it is evident you have not found the handbook
Chapter 17.5.


----------

